

SOCA has taken control of this domain name. - anons2011
http://rnbxclusive.com/

======
nodata
That word again:

"The majority of music files that were available via this site were _stolen_
from the artists."

I only hope that SOCA can track down the files and return them to the artists.

------
rexreed
Did we just get trapped by clicking the above link? There have been cases were
people just idly clicking on a link have been deemed to be guilty even if it
was just as a result of curiosity. See:
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-9899151-38.html>

Shouldn't there be warnings before people post links like that which may have
unintended consequences for the link clickers?

~~~
AlexMuir
Oh come on. Grow a pair of balls - if you've just been 'trapped' by a link
then have the guts to go to court and fight for something. Don't be such a
bloody wimp.

~~~
rexreed
Perhaps - but the point is that the link is sitting there without any warning
at all about the fact that the site is threatening anyone that clicks on it.
At the very least there should be a [WARNING]. Who's to say that someone won't
post a honeypot link of the style mentioned in the above article I just cited?
If you didn't read that, you should. Entrapment on the internet is real.

~~~
AlexMuir
If such a link is suspected then we should spread it far and wide, rendering
it effectively useless.

------
anons2011
[http://torrentfreak.com/uk-seize-popular-music-blog-
arrest-o...](http://torrentfreak.com/uk-seize-popular-music-blog-arrest-
operators-and-threaten-readers-120214/)

------
joedev
Why the concern for "young" artists? I guess once you hit a certain age, your
value as a propaganda pawn diminishes?

------
earnubs
What's SOCA's policy on Data Protection? Since they're admitting they've taken
my details don't they have to comply with UK law in that area? I came to it
via the link on the BBC <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17039722>

------
k33n
That was the most guilt-trip-laden copy I have ever read.

------
farmer_ted
At least it was SOCA, not CHAOS or SPECTRE. Then we'd be in real trouble.

Bond: "Do you expect me to talk?" Goldfinger: "No, Mr. Bond. I expect you to
die."

------
rsanchez1
That's a pretty aggressive message they posted. If you have downloaded, you
face maximum penalty of 10 years imprisonment and an "unlimited" fine.
Unlimited? Is this how they're raising money for anti-piracy programs now? And
SOCA has the capability of monitoring and investigating me? I'm not even in
the UK, and I never visited the site before. This is shameless fear-mongering.

~~~
freehunter
Yeah, no kidding. I read the message with my IP and OS/browser and the message
"we're coming to get you, Barbara!" and just rolled my eyes. Visiting a domain
is not illegal, let alone "serious organized crime".

~~~
rexreed
Not so sure about that. Check here:
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-9899151-38.html>

~~~
freehunter
I don't think this is the same. In the FBI case, the link was very obviously
going to something labeled as illegal. The case would have to show intent,
which the FBI was able to prove. In this case, all you'd have to do to defend
yourself against legal repercussions is show this HN article. The CNet article
doesn't give any indication that these people clicked the FBI's links
expecting to get anything OTHER than illegal materials.

